# Hunting Setups?



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

What's everyone using this year? 

Mine is my new tomahawk diamond ss longbow, 46# @28 (draw 29). I'm shooting 30.5" easton fmj in a 400 spine, with a 75 grain brass insert, and a 145 grain wenzel woodsman on the business end.


----------



## Sauk Mountain (Aug 3, 2015)

45lb Martin Savannah Stealth, full length 2216's with 150 grain 4 blade Magnus Stingers.

View attachment 3069370


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

64" Blacktail Snakebit TD recurve, 50#@29". Arrows are 31" Easton ACC 3-60 (.340) with 200 grain Woodsman Elite heads.


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

17" TT Titan with wood/glass med limbs. 60" 50#@28, shooting Bemans with 175g Zwikey Deltas. About 480g arrow weight.


----------



## Meleagris1 (Jan 8, 2003)

Morrison 17XD ILF riser and Max 3 limbs 54lbs 
GT Velocity XT arrows w/100 gr inserts and Helix 2 blade 150gr heads
Eagle flight 5 arrow Quiver 
Jenkins tab

This is the setup that I use for elk and deer, including this doe I shot a few days ago.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

Will be using this tomorrow morning

Nirk woodsman 47# , 56" Amo

Using Easton camo hunter 2016, tipped with 125 grain G5 2 blade montecs , arrow weighing about 490ish


----------



## JimPic (Apr 8, 2003)

Osage Royale longbow, 67" [email protected] Tapered 54# cedars tipped with 150 gr Tiger Sharks. Next hunt, I'll probably be using something else


----------



## pursuit (Sep 29, 2008)

PSE Classic recurve 50# at 28". Carbon Express Heritage arrows with Thunder Valley 125gr broad







heads.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Same bow as last year 

Border CH


----------



## Cwilder (Jun 4, 2006)

TitanII with blackmax Carbon extreme limbs 52lbs at my draw 
Beman centershot .400 spine full length with 75 grain insert and 175 grain VPA 3 blades


----------



## jkm97 (Jul 8, 2004)

Silvertip with goldtips and Buzzcuts


----------



## meatsmith (Sep 24, 2012)

The one in my sig line. Sage with G5 montec heads.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)




----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

Sorry, that's just the carrying case...



46# covert Hunter.


----------



## fieldnfeathers (Nov 7, 2013)

Trad Tech Titan II with 50# TT Black Max Carbon/Wood limbs and an early 70's 55# Bear Kodiak Magnum. Both with Gold Tip Trads, 4" offset fletch feathers, and 150 grain Wensel Woodsman broadheads.


----------



## benofthehood (May 18, 2011)

Titan with BF Extreme's @ 47# or my Toelke Whips @ 50#


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Shooting a 64" Imperial, pulling 50# at 30.5". Beman ICS Carbon arrows and Simmons Sharks broadheads.


----------



## dhaverstick (Jul 26, 2006)

I'm using a Tall Timbers R/D longbow made by my friend, Don Orrell.










The arrows I made from 65-70 maple shafts that I tipped with 190 grain Cutthroats. My total arrow weight is 812 grains.










I had the bow made especially for an Alberta moose hunt I just got back from. It got the job done for me! Shot this young bull on 9/29 at about 15 yards.

Darren


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

62" Hoyt Buffalo
42# @ 29"
Beman ICS 500 Bowhunter arrows
100gr Magnus Stingers


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

21" DAS riser, CC carbon 52# limbs, CXL Pro arrows with 125 Gr Wensel Woodsman..... 
30 yard shot on a mature Mule deer doe (doe tag needed filled).... complete pass thru and deer went 25 yards.


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Update: changed from a 400 spine fmj to a easton gamegetter 2016 arrow, 30" long with a 125 grain field point. (These are the older green gamegetters, where the finish would come off)


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

This is one of my hunters. It's a late 50's Sanders Six Gold, around 43#. I shoot 2016's with Ace Standard heads at 135 grains. Also use a modern low stretch string which really enhances the performance of the old bows.


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

George D. Stout said:


> This is one of my hunters. It's a late 50's Sanders Six Gold, around 43#. I shoot 2016's with Ace Standard heads at 135 grains. Also use a modern low stretch string which really enhances the performance of the old bows.


George, are those tips reinforced properly?

Btw, I think you would win the award for the best picture, that area would be a blast to stump shoot or rove in.


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Okay, here's my backup. A 1959 bear kodiak, 47# @28. In the end I got it for $8, re did the tip overlays and it is a work of art. Shooting a original grizz 200 bear arrow, 50-54 spine with a razorheads on them.


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

just ordered my first custom longbow  cant wait to shoot it and get it out in the woods , ill post pics of it when its fully dressed and ready to go


----------



## cpnhgnlngct (Dec 9, 2010)

CD Archery WF19 riser with TT black max limbs
Gold Tip 55/75 100 gn brass inserts behind a 250 gn VPA 3 blade.









It's performing well this year so far!


----------



## 30coupe (Jan 20, 2009)

Most likely my new to me 60" Bama 48# @ 28" Expedition Hunter III, ICS Bowhunter 500s cut 28 3/4", with either Zwickey Deltas with 40 grain adapters and 50 grain brass inserts, or Simmons Tigersharks with the same inserts and adapters, or 125 gr. Magnus Stingers with 100 grain brass inserts...depends on my mood. With the longbow I carry a Hill style back quiver. 









As an alternate, I have my Orion 56" static recurve 50# @ 28" with the same arrows, standard inserts and either the Deltas or the Tigersharks. I use a Selway limb bolt quiver on that one.


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Again a update to my tomahawk. I decided to use wood with this one, as it just feels right, and nothing beats a nice wood arrow. I found a deal on rose city hunter elites, in a 11/32 50/55 spine which will be perfect for this. Best part, it only cost me $35.50 for them. 1 full dozen. Should be here monday.


----------



## AkDan76 (Sep 5, 2014)

Liberty Chief TD [email protected] 66" doug fir shafts, zwickey eskmios...same setup I've shot for years.

I have a new backup td chief for sale if anyone's interested.....sweet bows, I have too many!


----------



## George D. Stout (May 11, 2005)

Traditionalist, the tips are fine...several layers of woven fiberglass. I've been using low stretch on old bows now for six+ years with no casualties. I do check the string notches carefully and make sure there are no edges to grab or splits to open. I even use it on bows with no (zero) tip overlays. Only issue is I have to step up a spine or two to accommodate the extra performance. By the way, that performance is already in those old bows, the new string material just brings it out.


----------



## trapperDave (Mar 12, 2005)

Osage selfbow from a tree off my farm, hill cane arrows with turkey fletch and stone heads


----------



## mattgirard (Dec 5, 2013)

Bear Montana [email protected] shooting Easton axis trads with a 150grain 2 blade magnus stinger


----------



## Ty B. (Dec 31, 2014)

mattgirad how do you have those piggy backers set up in your quiver?


----------



## Ty B. (Dec 31, 2014)

Do they attach directly to the quiver hood?


----------



## mattgirard (Dec 5, 2013)

This is the tred barta 8 arrow quiver so the quiver has the 2 piggyback spots already I just keep small game arrows in case I see a grouse or rabbit


----------



## mattgirard (Dec 5, 2013)

They are riveted on I'm sure you could modify a quiver with a little sheet metal


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

47# Covert Hunter 62"lg 17" riser with 340 FMJ's, Simmons Tree Sharks and 3, 3" shield cut wild turkey feathers.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Congrats guys 

Looks like that CH is pushing them Sharks rather well


----------



## Traditionalist (Oct 28, 2012)

Hoyt said:


> 47# Covert Hunter 62"lg 17" riser with 340 FMJ's, Simmons Tree Sharks and 3, 3" shield cut wild turkey feathers.


These covert hunters are simply a work of art, I have yet to be disappointed by the looks of them.


----------



## Hoyt (Jul 22, 2003)

JParanee said:


> Congrats guys
> 
> Looks like that CH is pushing them Sharks rather well


Zipped them right through those little does. I've had two really good bucks get by me. One about 10 steps..he was so dark grey he was almost black.. I couldn't get bow draw for hitting stand and couldn't stand up without being seen. The other about 17 steps walking fast and I couldn't get stopped in the one almost opening. 

Good Luck


----------



## overbo (Feb 7, 2015)

Huson recurve w/ Sweetland compressed 160gr Snuffer tipped cedar of my build. 64lbs bow shooting a 600 gr arrow


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

BarneySlayer said:


> Sorry, that's just the carrying case...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Say Barney......when you get tired of that bow.....how about sending it my way.....I love that bow........


----------



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

TT Titan I 47# at my 27" DL , GT35-55's 28.75" 50grn on insert + 145 grn Zwickey Eskilite 2-blades.


----------



## catboat (Aug 9, 2013)

There are some beautiful bows posted. Thanks for the pictures.

I'm going with a slightly lower cost outfit than what has been posted. Samick Journey (amo 64"), 40 lbs @ 28" limbs (44+ lbs , measured, at my 29.5"+ ish draw); XX75 Easton Tribute 2016 full length aluminum shafts, Zwickey 2-blade Eskimos (160 gr), 3 x 5" right helical fletching, shooting off the shelf, three under Batemen tab, with a nock height of 9/16" above square, 8.25" brace height. Bearpaw d97 endless loop string. 

It does shoot well. I just need a deer to wander by.


----------

